# Ravelry-like site for Quilting?



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Is there one? Because I could seriously get into trouble (the good kind) if there is.

Thanks!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

As in free patterns? I like to use quilterscache.com, in particular this: http://www.quilterscache.com/QuiltBlocksGalore.html


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Perfect! Thank you! I'd forgotten about her. Used to be into quilting years ago and when I got busy, well&#8230; I only have a teeny brain, and it doesn't remember as well as it used to.  So thank you!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Bonnie Hunter has free patterns on her website also.

She will be starting a free mystery quilt soon.


----------

